# Einsteiger Trial, Bremsen optimieren?



## Pfalzfahrer (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Trialsport und auch neu hier im Forum. Früher bin ich viel MTB gefahren und wage mich jetzt ans Trialen!
Dazu habe ich mich bereits etwas eingelesen und habe mir ein gebrauchtes 20" Onza gekauft. 
An dem Rad ist vorn eine mechanische Scheibenbremse und hinten eine HS11 verbaut. Da ichs nicht so mit Hydraulik habe, würde ich hinten gerne auf V-Brakes umrüsten. Ich habe mir dazu auch schon den ausführlichen Thread hier im Forum durchgelesen, habe aber trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen. Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt 
1.) Würdet ihr eher eine Shimano XT oder die Avid SD7 empfehlen? Oder eine Mischung aus beidem?
2.) Das Rad hat hinten eine 4-Loch Bohrung für Magura Bremse, also brauche ich einen Adapter. Wenn ich einen Brakebooster verbauen will, muss der dann unter den Adapter an die Magura aufnahme oder an den Adapter?
3.) Welche Bremsbeläge könnt ihr empfehlen? 
4.) Was sind die Vor-/Nachteile von angerauten Felgen?
5.) Brauche ich Trial spezigische Bremszüge und Hüllen? Oder reichen für den Anfang auch die standard Teile von Shimano/Avid?

Ich hoffe, das ist nicht zu viel auf einmal. Wäre froh, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt I

Grüße, Marius


----------



## la bourde (28. Oktober 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn der Rahmen schon eine 4-Loch Bohrung für Magura besitzt, würde ich die Magura fahren.
Es sind gute Bremsen, der Hebel war zwar schlecht auf einigen Versionen aber du kaufst dann einen alten Hebel und alles ist prima.
Die Magura sind wartungsarm und dosierbar.
Bei V-Brake muss man regelmässig sie wegen der Abnützung der Bremsbeläge neurichten. Mir hat es immer genervt.

1.) Ich mag die Avid Hebel mehr. 
2.) Brakebooster an den Adapter.
3.) Bremsbeläge : ich hatte die Inspired und war zufrieden damit.
4.) Vorteile: es bremst, auch wenn es leicht feucht ist. Es ist On/Off, es ist besser für rein trial moves. Nachteile: Felge muss schneller erstezt werden. Es ist On/Off (schewr für manual z.B.) 
5.) Bremszüge ist eher egal, lieber öfter wechseln. Hüllen: eher wichtig, sonst kann die Bremse sich sehr weich anfüllen. Und die Ferulle (Anschlaghülsen) sind auch sehr wichtig. Am besten aus metal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzfahrer (28. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! 
Dann werde ich es wohl erstmal mit der Magura probieren, umrüsten kann ich später immernoch. Freue mich jetzt schon auf das rumsauen beim Entlüften 
Welche Hüllen würdest du mir denn empfehlen, falls ich doch umsteigen sollte.


----------



## Pfalzfahrer (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir das ganze nochmal genauer angeschaut und bräuchte nochmal eine Meinung 
Und zwar ist sind Hinten eben doch Aufnahmen für V-Brakes, die Magura ist mit einem Adapter befestigt. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob es nicht klüger wäre, die Magura vorne verbauen (4-Loch Aufnahme an der Gabel) und hinten die V-Brake dran zu machen. 
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## la bourde (31. Oktober 2018)

Wegen Hüllen: Ich war mit Jagwire L3 sehr zufrieden. Nokon fande ich schlecht (quietscht und braucht Pflege)
Bremzug: ich hab einen Jagwire Pro Slik Polished auf meinem Race BMX. Ich fahr das Rad zu selten um eine richtige Aussage zu treffen, aber bis jetzt fühlt er sich richtig gut an, sehr gleitfähig. Ob es so bleibt ? 
Vor kurz hat Jagwire den Elite Ultra Slik D) rausgebracht ...

Ich mag lieber die gleiche Bremse vorne und hinten haben (wenigstens den gleichen Hebel). 
Wenn du mischt, hast du auch die Nachteile beider Lösungen, ohne richtigen Mehrwert in deinem Fall.
Fahr erstmal wie es ist. Falls es dir nicht passt, kannst du noch wechseln. Sonst würde ich dir empfehlen das Geld woanders zu stecken (Freilauf, Kettenspanner, Griffe, Pedale)


----------



## ecols (2. November 2018)

Pfalzfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das ganze nochmal genauer angeschaut und bräuchte nochmal eine Meinung
> Und zwar ist sind Hinten eben doch Aufnahmen für V-Brakes, die Magura ist mit einem Adapter befestigt. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob es nicht klüger wäre, die Magura vorne verbauen (4-Loch Aufnahme an der Gabel) und hinten die V-Brake dran zu machen.
> Was denkt ihr?


Also die Evo Adapter (so heißen die von Magura) im Trial Einsatz sind seit den 90ern nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt dass du ein Rad gefunden hast, dass die hinten noch hat? Kannst du einmal Bilder posten?

Insgesamt wirst du niemals so ein gute Ergebnis erzielen wie wenn du das für die Aufnahme ausgelegte Bremssystem verwendest. VBrake auf 4-Punkt geht dabei immer noch besser als MAgura auf Cantisockel. 

Zum Thema "Rumsauen" - Das ist Übungssache. Weil es aber historisch immer ein Thema war, sind einige dazu übergegangen die Bremse einfach in der mit Wasser gefüllten Badewanne zusammen zu bauen.


----------

